# Prince2 Training/Exam experience



## LiamC (2 Mar 2007)

Hi,

I've been working as an IT Project Leader/Manager for a number of years in a global org, I want to move jobs (maybe into daily rate contracting) but finding that most companies are looking for formal PM certification. I'm interested in going the Prince2 route, has anyone gone this route? Particularly interested in how tough it was to get certified / training routes used etc.
To start off with I'm thinking of on-line training for the foundation exam & probably classroom based training for the practitioner.

[broken link removed]
The above is the cheapest foundation training I can find.

Comments appreciated!


----------



## Leo (2 Mar 2007)

If it's a global org, then perhaps the PMI or IPMA routes migh be more suited. Prine2 is quite popular in the UK, but less so elsewhere. There are a couple of previous  here on the subject if you try the search facility.
Leo


----------



## casiopea (2 Mar 2007)

I have used Prince2, its flexibility is meant to be one of its biggest selling points but I find its too broad for IT.  It originated I believe from the UK government and I can see how it would fit some projects quite well but on an IT focused project it is too vague.

I am starting to look at PMI now instead.


----------



## teasup (2 Mar 2007)

I completed the PRINCE2 practitioner course last year. 5 day course, quite intensive but worthwhile if you are a PM. I did the course with Sureskills. I see it becoming more and more popular in Ireland.


----------



## RainyDay (3 Mar 2007)

casiopea said:


> I have used Prince2, its flexibility is meant to be one of its biggest selling points but I find its too broad for IT.  It originated I believe from the UK government and I can see how it would fit some projects quite well but on an IT focused project it is too vague.
> 
> I am starting to look at PMI now instead.


I'd have thought that PMI/PMP is even less IT focused than Prince. Prince was originally purely for IT projects, whereas PMI's roots are really in construction/engineering projects.


----------



## huskerdu (4 Mar 2007)

PMI/PMP and IPMA are very broad based and are completely industry neutral. I dont know anythign about Prince2 other than it is a UK government standard. A completely unscientific survey of the jobs ads indicates that PMP is quite popular.


----------



## Valheru (6 Mar 2007)

I have both PMP and IPMA (C) and found it very useful in moving outside IT when looking for work. IMO, IPMA was harder to get than PMP as it involved a test and an assessment + interview whereas PMP is a multiple choice exam and is very focused on PMBOK definitions and not what would be in use in Industry here.

Prince 2 is very useful for Software Product Development as it provides a good structure for projects. Lots of how to's in the Prince literature but not as much in the PMBOK which is more theory based.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## clarecelt (9 Mar 2007)

Yes agree with Valhero that the Prince2 is more IT focused. THe PMP (PMBOK) is a guide to project management and outlines the best practises but Prince2 is a methodology focused towards IT projects. I have PMP and thinking about the Prince2 exams as well as I have worked in Prince2 environments.

I honestly think for the foundation Prince2 you should be able to do self study and then take a course for the Practitioner.

With the PMP I bought some recommended books, studied and sat exam. If you are working in a team lead/project management role you will know the tools/processes that work for your organisation and will find the PMP PMBOK material easy to understand. The PROBLEM is the EXAM. Do not underestimate the 4 hour multiple choice exam. The difficulty is that 3 of the answers are correct but which one is the most appropriate !! Thus exam practise is the key..

Hopefully this helps in your decision !!

By the way where can you sit the Prince2 exams in Ireland. Also who provides courses here.

 Many thanks and best of luck to all


----------



## LiamC (13 Mar 2007)

Many thanks to all for the comments. Prince2 is featuring in most of the job advertisements I've been looking at so I'll proceed down this route & book on-line training for the foundation exam & take it from there.



clarecelt said:


> By the way where can you sit the Prince2 exams in Ireland. Also who provides courses here.


A lot of the usual IT training companies provide the courses. I have checked with APM & there are no open exam centres in Ireland to take the exams, but they can be booked with Accredited Training Org's here [foundation exam @€300].


----------



## Square Mile (13 Mar 2007)

Hello

Does anyone know whether the PRINCE2 qualification has an expirary date, i.e. does one need to resit the exams every 2 - 3 years to retain the qualification.  

I, for example, gained a Cisco qualification nearly three years ago.  It was a lot of work, but will expire in September this year.

SM


----------



## LiamC (13 Mar 2007)

Yes, Practitioners need to re-register every 3-5 years


----------

